# اتصال نشرة الاخبار القبطيه مع الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي



## GAD FOR JESUS (7 يناير 2010)

*ترددت أنباء عن
نشوب مصادمات طائفية منذ قليل بين مسلمين ومسيحيين بنجع حمادى، أسفرت عن 5
قتلى و15 مصابا بعضهم فى حالة خطرة وتم نقلهم الى مستشفى نجع حمادى العام،
وقد أكد شهود عيان أن الحادث وقع فى أعقاب قداس العيد بمطرانية نجع حمادى،
حيث قام مجهولون فى إحدى السيارات "الملاكى" بإطلاق النار بشكل عشوائى على
الخارجين من مطرانية نجع حمادى وأيضا اسرعوا الى إطلاق النار على الخارجين
من كنيسة العذراء بنفس المدينة


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

اتصال نشرة الاخبار القبطيه مع الانبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي

mediafire

http://www.mediafire.com/?rygyblydydm


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2010)

[YOUTUBE]fuY3kQ9IOiI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*ارحمنا يارب*​


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2010)

*الاتصاال مع سيدنا*




[YOUTUBE]00xtxNzQiMI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zama (7 يناير 2010)

أحداث زى الزفت ..

يسقط الأرهاب ..

ولتسقط الشرطة المتخاذلة ..

وليسقط الأخوان المسلمين بأكملهم ..


----------



## zama (7 يناير 2010)

يا مسيحيين كفاياكم تفكك وتخاذل ..

القيادات المسيحية بتحاول تجمعكم وتعمل منكم شئ  وأنتم كل وااااااااحد بيقول يلا نفسى ..

زهئتونى ..

يا جماعة لابد من وجود تنظيم مسيحى ..

كفاية بئى دمنا رخص اووووووووى وأعراضنا بئت رخيصة ومشاريعنا بئت رخيصة وأموالنا حلال ..

يا جماعة المسلمين بيستمدوا قوتهم من ضعفنا وتفككنا ..

كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية كفاية ..

كفاية يا مسيحيين الحياة الذليلة ملهاش أى لازمة ولا أى قيمة ولا أى طعم ..


----------



## BITAR (7 يناير 2010)

*ربنا موجود*
*قادر ان يوقف هذا الارهاب الاسلامى*
*على مسيحى مصر*​


----------



## princess samir (7 يناير 2010)

ماتنسوش احنا فى أواخر الأيام


----------



## ava bishoy son (8 يناير 2010)

*فيديو للشهداء ... واتصال مع البابا كيرلس*

*
جنازة الشهداء عقب قداس العيد
http://christian-dogma.com/site/topic-1144.html



اتصال مع الانبا كيرلس ويعلن انة كان المقصود من الحركة الارهابية
http://christian-dogma.com/site/topic-1139.html



صور لبعض الشهداء
http://christian-dogma.com/site/topic-1136.html​*
*http://christian-dogma.com*​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يناير 2010)

*رد: فيديو للشهداء ... واتصال مع البابا كيرلس*

*الرب ينيح روحهم فى الفردوس ويرحمنا أيضا

شكرا ليكم​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يناير 2010)

لا أدرى لو كنت أم أو أخت واحد من الشهداء يا ترى كنت ح أتعزى 
أعتقد إن دا أمر شبه مستحيل أو مستحيل 
أنا عندى إبن و أعرف جيدا ما هى مشاعر الأمومة
يارب أسرع و أعننا يارب 
يارب لا تدخلنا فى تجربة 
إرحمنا يارب


----------

